# web hosting



## srijaga_cbe (Dec 16, 2005)

hi im a freelance web-multimedia designer. pl guide me a indian webhosting provider with low/moderate prices and offering addons like url forwarding, subdomain etc at a low price and good service.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 16, 2005)

contact our member admin DEEP 

*web1.in


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 16, 2005)

*CHEAP AND BEST WEBHOST*

I think Economicalhost.com is the cheap and best hosting service. *www.economicalhost.com/
Their palns are cheap for example,

Windows 2003 

Host 1 website 
4 DUAL  XEON SERVER  WITH  SCSI DRIVE  AND  RAID 1 on a cluster to host One Website. 
*250 MB webspace* 
250 MB mail space 
ASP, ASP. Net 
PHP 
Perl 
Awstats  
CDONTS 
ASP Smart Upload 
Netscreen Firewall 
Free Dedicated IP 
50 POP Email ID 
Hosting Controller +  Cpanel Ctrl. Panel
------------------ 
Rs.1,200 p.a. without MS Access Database
------------------ 
Rs.1,800 p.a. with MS Access Database


I think it is cheap one. 

I allaready payed them for a 250mb webspace.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 16, 2005)

u can also look for free hosts.. search the forums, u will get many free hosts

For eg: www.frihost.com


----------



## chinmay (Dec 16, 2005)

You should check out www.itauro.com .. i am usin that currently and i should say its pretty reliable and cheap too


----------



## srijaga_cbe (Dec 17, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> u can also look for free hosts.. search the forums, u will get many free hosts
> 
> For eg: www.frihost.com


Thanks. is there anybody giving an email id(for ex: info@xyz.com) for registering domain name(like xyz.com) with them and i use a free hosting. so that its look like more professional.


----------



## srijaga_cbe (Dec 17, 2005)

chinmay said:
			
		

> You should check out www.itauro.com .. i am usin that currently and i should say its pretty reliable and cheap too



What about domain name? that is also with itauro.com or others.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 17, 2005)

if u get ur frihost account.. u will be able to have that email id


----------



## Ravi+ish (Dec 17, 2005)

I must tell you this, i think.... none of the above is the cheapest.... I even saw a Rs 500 domain +100MB hosting account that provides simple additional services... i found that displaying on Adsense ads. But i didn't think they were reliable at all. And so do i now!
I think... for reliable services AND cheapest prices go to godaddy.com . I think its the EASIEST to buy manage and the CHEAPEST... considering what it gives!!!


----------



## imported_sr_ultimate (Dec 18, 2005)

lol,
I agree that godaddy is nice but trust me its control panel sucks and its so slow and crappy .


----------



## chinmay (Dec 18, 2005)

srijaga_cbe said:
			
		

> chinmay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can also get your own domain name here *domain.itauro.com


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 7, 2006)

You might have a look to my offer -

Space: 50mb
Bandwidth: 1500mb
Price:
Rs. 25/ month
Rs. 275/ annum (if paid advance), for a limited time.
----------
Other Specifications:
Subdomains: unlimited
Parked Domains: unlimited
MySQL Databases: unlimited
Email Accounts: unlimited
Email Forwarders: unlimited
Autoresponders: unlimited
Mailing Lists: unlimited
Email filters: unlimited
Ftp Accounts: unlimited
Fantastico: with 45+ auto updated scripts.
Free WebStats
HotLink Protection
Password Protected Directories


----------



## saiaspire (Feb 7, 2006)

*Dream?*



			
				thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> You might have a look to my offer -
> 
> Space: 50mb
> Bandwidth: 1500mb
> ...



In your Dreams!!!!|||\\


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 8, 2006)

dreams?? in what respect mate??


----------



## srijaga_cbe (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi
Thanks a lot  for ur posts.
I take a webhosting option with *web1.in recently. But i forget to post it. 
thanks again.


----------



## cheetah (Feb 21, 2006)

I want to buy space from Godaddy but don't have a credit card...


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 21, 2006)

Godaddy offers cheap deals but, in reality the servers are quite slow and messy control panels. I know various people who tried it and left. So, I would suggest you too not to opt for it.


----------

